# NLS loves 2.5L swaps. ;)



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

more to come.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Love what you guys do...


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

This is exactly what me and my uncle wanna do to my car, except a bigger motor.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

it won't be in a mk5.
AWD 5 speed swap too....


----------



## lumbergh1717 (Nov 8, 2010)

awd mk1? and how do you find these motors?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

need to be in a certain Audi I know of... :beer:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Cant wait to see the progress on this :thumbup:. Sounds sick!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I really really want one with a 6062 in a b6 or b7. 

Not 100% sure on keeping the AWD though hehe.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

6062 as in turbo?
oh...did i leave that part out?:laugh:
yes it's going to be turbo. custom built by us with fueling, parts and tuning help form C2motorsports.
oh and its going in a wagon too:wave:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

subscribed.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

when does this beastly build start?! I want to come check it out when its done


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

fitting the swap together now, out of the car. making all mods out on the stands so its easier to drop in. hoping to have it in the car within the next few weeks. after in we will fit the turbo parts. then wiring which takes forever haha


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds good. Good luck with the build and I'll be seeing you guys soon


----------



## asuckiel (Mar 3, 2006)

This a build for a client ?
I can not wait to see the outcome.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

starting with a 2002 passat auto 2.8L V6 4motion GLS loaded package B5.5 wagon

- 2.5L 5 cylinder from a 2007 rabbit.
- complete 5speed swap from a b5 AWD A4 audi.
- turbo pieces and fueling kit from C2 motorsports.
- coilovers and 18'' carlssons
- custom exhaust etc.

with a bit of cutting, welding, grinding, hammering etc haha we matched the drivetrain together.










wheels. yes, we have voghtland coilovers for it as well(not on in picture)










drivetrain fitted together.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

i heard it's all photoshopped.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ha, yea so is the aluminum chunk in my eye i got while on the phone with you


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

i gots a boner.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ha, yea so is the aluminum chunk in my eye i got while on the phone with you


:laugh:


----------



## Team Shut It Down (May 13, 2010)

I am watching, for sure. I am sure this should be done when I bring my Passat up on the first of March, Yes?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

1st of march? um no sorry . bit longer then that, hoping soon tho


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

looks like a great start!


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys never disappoint :thumbup:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

awesome project :beer:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Man this is sweet and all but where do some of these people come up with the money to have all this work done? I dropped almost 2k on just getting my intake mani and software and I thought that was bad (but worth it). This is prolly almost triple that. Why cant I have that much money to throw at my car!!! :banghead:


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

o1e rearend swap right?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

slo deno said:


> o1e rearend swap right?


why? all the 01E are 4.11 except the AllRoad which is 4.35. 

the B5 A4 has an 01A with a 3.89. just like the Passat would. 

what purpose would it be to swap the rear diff to a 4.11 locker unit while the trans itself still has a 3.89?

just wondering the reasoning is all....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> - complete 5speed swap from a b5 AWD A4 audi.


Nice work Josh!:thumbup:
Try and get the B5 S4 subframe so that you can utilize the 2 cup style gearbox mounts.


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

Somehow forgot about the 5speed part so that why I suggested rear end. Nice and beefy.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry, not sure what gears the rear has. i'd have to look them up. the trans/rear swap is from a 2000 A4 1.8t 5 speed


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I really really want one with a 6062 in a b6 or b7.
> 
> Not 100% sure on keeping the AWD though hehe.


And I want one in a B5 with a 6262. 

I'm glad to see it fits. It's got to be close. did you have to move the radiator at all? Slim fans?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

doesn't really "fit", but we will make it fit. needs about 3-3.5'' forward


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Haha, I figured it would be "tight". 

We measured a 1.8t and then the 2.5 and figured either it would have to be rear wheel drive or the crank pulley will be snuggled up right to the radiator and you might have to move that forward as well. 

You might be able to get an inch out of moving the trans back and letting the front axles have a bit of angle, if you don't want to slam it. Depends what the firewall clearance is like with the big rear cover on these engines. 

I'm definitely watching intently. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

can't move it back any...fire wall is way to close because of the 2.5'' timing cover that hangs over the trans and the coolant flange that is 3.25 over the trans.....so it needs to stay put where the factory mounts are. the front stuff has to move. mod the front rad frame, fans as well as used a ECS tuning crank pulley to lose the wieght which is about an inch or so long. had to do that just to get it cleared in a mk1 and it still needed hammering


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Haha, ya, I looked at how much longer it was then a 1.8t, then looked at my mk2 and said forget it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

in a mk2 you'd need to cut out about 2'' or more of the pass frame rail


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, almost up to the shock tower is what I guesstimated. I'd turn the motor 90 degrees and back half it before I did that. haha


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

on our mk1....we cut the frame rail from the center pinch weld total off from the bumper mounting bolts to behind the strut tower. then welded in plates to strenghten it up and then hammered out the inner fender skirt to fit the crank pulley and still had to use a ECStuning crank pulley to get rid of the balance wieght.
there 1/4'' between the motor and frame rail and less between the crank and skirt. these suckers are nuts to fit! haha! but i love challenges and "not possible" said swaps


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

You guys are awesome.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

transverse is a fail anyway.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DarkSideGTI said:


> transverse is a fail anyway.


OFT! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Just stumbles upon this, Love the work you guys did on the other mk1 with the 2.5 :thumbup:


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

subscribed!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Two things: 

1) I just got another engine in, a 2008... The damper on the 2008 does not have that cone which sticks out, it's as low profile as anything you are going to fit on there. So, if you want a damper instead of a billet aluminum soup bowl thing, one from an '08 will work. 

2) You guys looked at motor mounts off the side of this much yet? I've been trying to figure out I'm going to do it for the dyno... Pretty slim pickins for spaces to put motor mounts on the sides of this thing. 

I see a few possibilities- 1 would be to make a big old billet bracket which picks up the factory motor mount spots but offers arms out to the sides. Not the best for an audi, but might work for me. 

Option #2 is to bolt onto or on top of a bunch of accessories stuff- I don't really see all that many bolts which look suitable though on first glance. 

Option #3 I can think of is to ditch the oil filter housing for an adapter plate, move that **** out of the way, then there is a whole bunch of bolts and stuff on that side we could use. 


Just been staring at these engines and brainstorming a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

exhaust side is EASY.
the intake side? not so much haha. but i have some ideas.
also the subframe has to be mod'd a "bit"
figured out the fans too,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I can make some adapter plates to run an external oil filter. With the housing off, there's a lot of room and some good bolt bosses. Just LMK. I got a new microscribe arm that makes reverse engineering a lot less PITA :laugh:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I can make some adapter plates to run an external oil filter. With the housing off, there's a lot of room and some good bolt bosses. Just LMK. I got a new microscribe arm that makes reverse engineering a lot less PITA :laugh:


If you make one for them, can you for the love of god spin one more off for me?!?!?! I'm dying to run an external oil cooler... This would make me very... VERY happy panda, and I know you guys can get it done!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

External oil cooler plates are already at the plating place getting anodized. They should be done any day now. Beat you to that thought. It just bolts onto the OE oil filter housing and lets you run the cooler. 

I was referring to an adapter which would let you remove the entire filter housing, and move the filter out of the way to let us put a motor mount there. 

Keep an eye on our facebook this next week or two, the cooler adapter should show up. Our warehouse manager is on vacation next week though so we may be a little backed up with busy work. 

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds good! I too will be watching.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> External oil cooler plates are already at the plating place getting anodized. They should be done any day now. Beat you to that thought. It just bolts onto the OE oil filter housing and lets you run the cooler.
> 
> I was referring to an adapter which would let you remove the entire filter housing, and move the filter out of the way to let us put a motor mount there.
> 
> ...


Ah, ha! I'll keep an eye out. I'm still interested in the oil filter moving plate, I'm still not a fan of the stock housing... It's just my personal preference. Let me know about those!


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you guys planning to make an external oil cooler kit or would it strictly be for the project? I think their is a handful of us that would like to upgrade that on our 2.5.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey pete...mind sending me one for this project to test out


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> External oil cooler plates are already at the plating place getting anodized. They should be done any day now. Beat you to that thought. It just bolts onto the OE oil filter housing and lets you run the cooler.
> 
> I was referring to an adapter which would let you remove the entire filter housing, and move the filter out of the way to let us put a motor mount there.
> 
> ...


I will take a couple.
Thanks
Andre


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, I def. want one.

Is the oil filter relocation piece going to rid the motor of the factory plastic setup? If so, Put me in for that...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

nicer weather made me do this on saturday!

vogtland coilover, 18x8.5 carlssons with 225-40's, fk grill, 2.5'' exhaust.
stage 1 done.
soon stage 2- motor, trans, turbo.....happening soon!:wave:


----------



## aufmitterspeil (Jun 24, 2008)

What model Carlsson wheel is that? :thumbup:


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


>


LIKE:thumbup:


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

So sick i love the work I cant wait to see this on the track


----------



## pagvrt (Oct 15, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry, not happening anymore. sold the car and trans.
*but the motor swap is here for sale!*


----------

